# Skis survey



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have a short minute..answer my poll...How many pairs of skis do you have?  I currently have 6 and I want one more pair for this season..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 4, 2008)

As of now I have 3 but looking to add a pair of  K2 Apache Coombas this season.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 4, 2008)

seven pair at home (of mine plus 2 pair for the mrs, one pair for the little squirt) that have been skied on in the last year or two...sold 3 pair last fall, gave 3 others to my cousin for "rent" at his ski house.  Several older models that I'm not counting...they'll be part of the basement ski bar/museum in the future


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 4, 2008)

3 pr for me. One (dusty) pair for the wife and one for my daughter. Will add another set of kids skis for my 2 year old this winter.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

2 pairs. Mid-fats and bump skis.


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

3 pairs... but 2 are technically for sale

1 pair I got at the ski swap last fall as a new leftover...skied on twice.  They don't work for me, they're more a beginner's ski.  Getting sold ASAP!

1 pair are my rockin' Dynastar Marie Martinod pro model twin tips.  LOVE them!  Great on everything but boilerplate.

1 pair are my Roxy Joyriders.  I do really like these skis.  But I should never have bought them.  It was a moment of complete stupidity and I bought them for all the wrong reasons.  Hopefully once we get closer to the season, I can sell them for closer to what I paid.  If not, I'm keeping them.  They've only been skied on once and I'd hate to lose a lot of money on basically brand new skis.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG, I only have 5 pair!!!! 
I need to run out and buy more before my quiver goes into deep depression!


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

Better get crackin!  :lol:

Hey, want a pair of Joyriders...........?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2008)

7 Total 

4 that are retired
2 for regular use
1 special occasions.....10 inches of powder minimum


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Better get crackin!  :lol:
> 
> Hey, want a pair of Joyriders...........?



Hmmmmm, nope.  But you may like them if you have them remounted.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 4, 2008)

4 that get used regularly, and 1 set that doesnt.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 4, 2008)

guess i'm the only loser with just one pair..


----------



## mondeo (Aug 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> guess i'm the only loser with just one pair..



I've only got one pair, and it will probably stay that way. Wear this pair of bump skis out, I'll get another.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> guess i'm the only loser with just one pair..



The way you rip those Volkl 724 Pros, you would benefit unbelievably from a pair of bump skis and some clown poles.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> guess i'm the only loser with just one pair..



That doesn't make you a loser, it makes you fiscally responsible.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That doesn't make you a loser, it makes you fiscally responsible.


Fiscally responsible people are losers.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> The way you rip those Volkl 724 Pros, you would benefit unbelievably from a pair of bump skis and some clown poles.



Thanks Greg.  ya know.. i was throwing away my really old ski gear this past spring (k2 kvc 195s, i really loved those things) but elected to hold on to my old poles with the thought of maybe shortening them someday.

But i don't see a 2nd pair of skis in my immediate future. my discretionary $$ is going towards a new bike instead.  So unless the ski fairy visits and leaves a gift under my pillow I'll be a 1 ski quiver kind of guy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That doesn't make you a loser, it makes you fiscally responsible.



..perhaps

The two that I use regularly I purchased for under $600 total with bindings and mounting costs.  You can be fiscally responsible and a gluten at the same time.

Truth be told, I went on a rare binge last season.  I hadn't bought a new pair of skis since Summer of 02 prior to that.  The special occasion powder boards were bought during 2000-2001 and got used only twice last winter.  The other four date way back and I am saving them to eventually turn into an adirondack chair.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> That doesn't make you a loser, it makes you fiscally responsible.



that was very nice of you to say MRGisevil.  in my case, it isn't completely accurate but it still was very nice of you to say that


----------



## andyzee (Aug 4, 2008)

I have 5 pair, but only use 4


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Hmmmmm, nope.  But you may like them if you have them remounted.



hey severine, what's the dilema, why the buyer's remorse...if you like the joyriders why is there no joy?  Are they center mounted?


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> hey severine, what's the dilema, why the buyer's remorse...if you like the joyriders why is there no joy?  Are they center mounted?


They have a system for mounting, so you can change it however you like (within reason, depending on BSL).  That's not the problem. I spent money I shouldn't have on them... and I really need the money more.  I got caught up in the "I need a quiver" madness and lost my head for a little while.  Felt I needed something that was better on hardpack/boilerplate than my Maries (which they would be).  But honestly, I mostly ski at the local hill, I really don't need to be over-complicating my life with a full quiver.  It's just not necessary.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 5, 2008)

gotcha...good luck selling them


----------



## roark (Aug 5, 2008)

Elan M666
Elan RipSticks
Rossi b4's
Bd ethics + freerides
crappy old volant superkarves

The only package (skis + bindings) that cost more than $400 is the touring rig (thanks to the cost of the freerides new), but that still comes in around $500 incl. skins.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 6, 2008)

Me - 3 pair '06? fischer riu twins 80w, '05 head ixrc1100's (65w) with 1 more seson in 'em, '02ish head super/cyberx ti rock and local sled hill ski. i'd like to add a gs race ski for nasty-R and some 90ish waisted powder day planks but probbaly not gonna happen this year unless i find a super deal.
Mrs Snowbunski's got her volkl's, 2 kids with a pair (atomic/k2) each and 1 kid with a snowboard


----------



## drjeff (Aug 6, 2008)

I have 5 pairs right now where I could just step into them and ski away.( 2 pairs of Atomic B5 Metrons 172cm's, a pair of 182cm Volkl P50 5 Stars,  a pair of 191 Rossi 9X Pros, and a pair of 198 Rossi 9X 9.3's) Basically I just use the Atomics for 99% of the ski season.

If you count the pairs I also have that are now cut and and serve as my ski chair, well then my number goes upto 10 pairs.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2008)

3 pairs that actually get used:

90%: bump ski
5%: bump ski (rock version)
5%: mid-fat


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 7, 2008)

1 carver
1 mid-fat
2 fat


----------



## Philpug (Aug 7, 2008)

Flawed...Poll cannot be adjusted on a day to day basis as the quiver changes.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Flawed...Poll cannot be adjusted on a day to day basis as the quiver changes.


I think only you and Trekchick have that problem!  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> If you count the pairs I also have that are now cut and and serve as my ski chair, well then my number goes upto 10 pairs.



Are 5 pairs the amount that building one of those chairs requires?  I ask because I'm saving old skis to do the same.

If this is the case, well I guess I need to buy another pair of skis to retire that fifth pair I need to have the chair built. :idea:

I wonder what my old lady would think of that excuse if I brought home another pair of skis :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 7, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Flawed...Poll cannot be adjusted on a day to day basis as the quiver changes.





severine said:


> I think only you and Trekchick have that problem!  :lol:


Problem


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Are 5 pairs the amount that building one of those chairs requires?  I ask because I'm saving old skis to do the same.
> 
> If this is the case, well I guess I need to buy another pair of skis to retire that fifth pair I need to have the chair built. :idea:
> 
> I wonder what my old lady would think of that excuse if I brought home another pair of skis :lol:




Usually it's 4 pairs(depending on the length).  My wife went with the 5 pair option when she had it made for me for 2 reasons.  #1 she wanted some extra color on my chair(the portion of my quiver that was cut up to make the chair was full, prime late 80's/early 90's color scheme skis!) and #2  She wanted "get rid" of 1 extra pair that had been occupying space in my basement


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Usually it's 4 pairs(depending on the length).  My wife went with the 5 pair option when she had it made for me for 2 reasons.  #1 she wanted some extra color on my chair(the portion of my quiver that was cut up to make the chair was full, prime late 80's/early 90's color scheme skis!) and #2  She wanted "get rid" of 1 extra pair that had been occupying space in my basement



...well, truth be told the fifth pair I was looking to retire and replace are my old Powder Boards which are about 130mm waist   They and one other pair would probably be enough for a chair.  

I'm wondering how the chair companies are adapting to the new styles of skis.  The construction must be far more difficult with shaped skis and I'd imagine it's more difficult to make them comfortable due to all the various dampening plates and torsion bars on newer models.  Glad I saved my old early 90's vintage dynamics.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

5

Rossi B2s
BD Havocs with Freerides
BD Verdicts with G3 Ascent (tele)
BD Stigma to be mounted with Dynafit
Icelantic Pilgrims unmounted...

I'll prob get rid of something here and end up with 4, possibly 3.


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 11, 2008)

3 pairs currently:

Atomic Metron B5s (for most days)
Volkl Gotamas (for pow days & spring skiing)
Dynastar Renegade (for rock conditions - rarely used)

I'm looking to pick-up a GS race ski for this season to diversify a bit.  The Metrons will be replaced soon somehow anyway because the edges are cracked in 4 different places.  I think I hear a warranty claim being filed soon.


----------



## Sky (Aug 11, 2008)

4

Errahhhh? Atomic Beta Rides...should get donated.  Haven't skied them in 4 years.  So maybe I drop down to 3 pair.

Carvers (Dynastar Contact 11's) I could lose.  I used them when I was keeping my Volkl Supersports "clean" for NASTAR.  Don't really enjoy them as much as I expected.  Might donate these as well.  Won't need them with the new addition which will allow me to use the Volkls for cruising.

Errr ? Volkl Supersports....love these skis.  Raced them for the last three years.  

GS  Fischer RC4s...new this year.  Commiting to the course!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 12, 2008)

Sky said:


> 4
> 
> GS  Fischer RC4s...new this year.  Commiting to the course!



Those will do it for sure!


----------



## Sky (Aug 12, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Those will do it for sure!



Demo'd them last spring.  Put them on lay away.  Tax free weekend coming up.

Just got a pic from the shop with my name taped to the tip of them.

Jones-rating...starting...to.......climb.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 13, 2008)

Sky said:


> Demo'd them last spring.  Put them on lay away.  Tax free weekend coming up.
> 
> Just got a pic from the shop with my name taped to the tip of them.
> 
> Jones-rating...starting...to.......climb.



nice communication from the shop!  I'm in NH, every day is tax free...as long as we're not talking property taxes


----------



## hardline (Aug 18, 2008)

total of 7 may jump to 8 if i get a new shorter splity.
1 rockboard: 159 jim rippey
1 jibber: 155 brushie
1 splity: 165 air split
1 all mountian: air 161
1 new all mountain: t6 162
1 new powder: forum roost 161
soon to be 1 new carver: prior 167 atm


----------



## Paul (Aug 19, 2008)

Sky said:


> 4
> 
> Errahhhh? Atomic Beta Rides...should get donated.  Haven't skied them in 4 years.  So maybe I drop down to 3 pair.
> 
> Carvers (Dynastar Contact 11's) I could lose.  I used them when I was keeping my Volkl Supersports "clean" for NASTAR.  Don't really enjoy them as much as I expected.  Might donate these as well.  Won't need them with the new addition which will allow me to use the Volkls for cruising.



Yeah, but who else is gonna need or use 210cm shaped skis?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yeah, but who else is gonna need or use 210cm shaped skis?



ha ha ha . . . thats funny because he's tall . . . aha ha ha :wink:


----------

